# death wobble



## NCshredder (Nov 26, 2015)

im 14 and have been snowboarding for years. got a new Burton Blunt 150w, 2016 malavita wing est's, and vans encore. and yesterday was 2nd day of season and I went. board was handling great in parks. doing rails with no problem. then I hit a jump and after I land It I decided to bomb the hill high speed. and the rear end of my board starts wobbling like crazy. and I'm forced to slow down. I took my buddies forum young blood out and I didn't wobble at all on it. what could it be? I have my front binding out 9°, and I ride regular. thanks









Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

The burton has more rocker so it's less stable at speed


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Soft boards get chatter.... A stifferboard is how you fix it


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

That wobble is what ppl here call chatter. Every board begins to chatter due to vibration created from riding at a certain speed. The stiffer the board, the less chatter or the higher the speed when it occurs. Also the shorter the less stable.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

150 is generally pretty short to go fast on for anybody too unless ur tiny


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

zk0ot said:


> Soft boards get chatter.... A stifferboard is how you fix it


Doesn't sound like chatter: Chatter is annoying but not inherently unstable or problematic.
He called it 'death wobble' and said that he had to slow down. That sounds more like less stability - as expected from a short, soft, rocker board. He probably needs to step up his game/technique and get used to the new board.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

yeah, like everyone else said. the board is too soft and short to handle high speeds. i don't know the camber profile of the blunt but it's full rocker or mostly rocker that will also contribute to the wobbliness.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

It's because you have your stomp pads on the nose and tail!!!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

"I decided to bomb the hill high speed. and the rear end of my board starts wobbling like crazy..."

It sounds like you are in the front seat of a rocker...which is good when trying to bomb which can be done...but you have the tail basically in the air (due to rocker) and hence the tail wobble.

blunt is the wrong tool for bombing because of the *bold*

off B's site

Tech & Features

*Catch-free rocker* meets the pop and stomp of camber in the best deal going for shred-everything performance.

Featuring the *overall effortless flex* and easier feel of Squeezebox Low, the true twin Burton Blunt* is ready to cruise *and makes moves. The pop, stability, and *float of Flying V*™, plus* catch-free Scoop tip and tail gives it a more buttery, park-oriented ride* than the Process. An upgrade to a fast and low maintenance sintered base and the added grip of Frostbite Edges deliver boosted performance that will eat up groomers, glades, and jibs alike. Add in The Channel™ for easy setup with all major binding brands and fully loaded freestyle has never been more attainable.


Primarily....basically it the rocker, spoon tail and soft flex...you got a jibby which is the wrong design for stable bombing....and secondarily...perhaps its part due to your technique...if you are going to bomb on a spoon you are going to have/need steelie solid front/nose attack on the front leg, stacked and aligned....and if you are twitchy...you are going to wobble


----------



## MVC (Nov 5, 2015)

:iagree::includeme::closed:


----------



## NCshredder (Nov 26, 2015)

well I'm 5"8 and 110 lbs. I was just afraid I had my bindings messed up. thanks everyone.just need to get more days on the new board

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm 14 and have been snowboarding for years, he said. Cute <3


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> I'm 14 and have been snowboarding for years, he said. Cute <3


Yeah... at 14, I told my - 20y older than me - sister that with thirty, life is over, one's old as the hills, worn n wrinkled then. She doesn't miss an occasion to remind me of that epic teenage delusio sentence since I crossed the 30 border :laugh:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

neni said:


> Yeah... at 14, I told my - 20y older than me - sister that with thirty, life is over, one's old as the hills, worn n wrinkled then. She doesn't miss an occasion to remind me of that epic teenage delusio sentence since I crossed the 30 border :laugh:


ha. i made the plunge a week ago. good news is i stopped caring about my age when i was 28. it's great having an older sibling when you get older isn't it? because they will always reach the new age decade (30, 40, 50, 60 etc.) first. i make fun of my older brother all the time. he's only 2 years older then me but he's turning 40 first!


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

oh and i'm taller and better looking


----------

